# Shamrock Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Shamrock Coffee Company just came under new management and is opening April 28, 2009. They serve all your regular coffee drinks with some cool specialty drinks as well. It's a small shop with a warm feel to it.

More...


----------

